# 18" & 19" wheels



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

Finishing up a '66GTO and lastly looking for wheels. Car is far from stock and have figure out the largest/best tires for the look and performance wanted.

Front - 245/45/18 on 18" x 8" w/5.5 BS
Rear - 305/35/19 on 19"x 11" w/6.5 BS

Question - Besides custom-built wheels, does anyone know a company that makes any wheels to these specs?

Thanks in advance,

DTM

PS - the tires physical fit in the rear due to "tubing and inner fenderwell medications...


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Car will look sweet.. I’m thinking you’re gonna have to go custom with that backspace.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Love the look of 17’s too. With a little more sidewall for a smooth ride.


----------

